

What if SOPA, PIPA win? Let's be positive - sktrdie

Let's be positive. If SOPA, PIPA win, Wikipedia could launch satellites and give rise to a new Internet, where knowledge is truly free.<p>What do you think :-)?
======
27182818284
I think you underestimate how difficult it is to create a network of
satellites and the latency would be fucking terrible. :-)

